# Your water heater?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

What water heater do you have now in service at your house?

Marathon

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

AO Smith 50 gal gas, not that I wanted that one, it's that it came with the house when we bought this place.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Brad White ,,, here when I got here ,,, going well !!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bradford white, electric. Debating on a propane rinnai.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

50 gal electric rheem given to me by the electric company when i built the house 8 years ago. I plumbed it with copper by the way. I didn't ***** to the plumber about the cost and the plumber appreciated that.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> 50 gal electric rheem given to me by the electric company when i built the house 8 years ago. I plumbed it with copper by the way. I didn't ***** to the plumber about the cost and the plumber appreciated that.:laughing:



I'm getting that "wet" warm fuzzy feeling again.:whistling2:

Oh, 80 gal. Ao smith electric but will soon be replaced with a high efficiency 50 B/W


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I'm getting that "wet" warm fuzzy feeling again.:whistling2:


 Copper will last 100 years here.....unless lightening gets it! And it does happen!!! Resale is higher with copper in this area because we have great water that loves copper pipe. Otherwise i would have used pex in a heartbeat.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

50 gal nat gas ao smith given to me when we built our home by the friendly folks st LCR supply house.can fill up the jacuzzi tub and take shower at the same time. next shower ready to use in 10 minutes or less.that is cooking w/gas!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My house has a Rheem that was made in 1974, when it finally bites the dust I will replace it with a Takagi Mobius 1.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

15 Yr. Old Rheem Elec. 50 Gal. Never Repaired. Oh No I Hope I Dont Jinx Myself-knock On Wood!!!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

8 yr old Takigai tk2 loving it. no issues yet


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

(2) 48 gallon Lochinvar high efficiency natural gas.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Standard 50 gallon Rheem electric water heater.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My mom's house always had and currently has Bradford Whites. When this one goes out we are putting in a Noritz 0751 M- DVC, it will server her house perfectly.

Where I am living we have a Lochinvar Copper-Pak 360K BTU 100 Gallon unit serving my apartment building.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

13 year old State NG 50 GAL.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

50 gal rheem guardian.. came with the house.. so far so good


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Reliant or Reliance 40 gallon N.G. I came home from Europe in '02 and my water heater had sprung a leak while I was gone. I went to my local hardware store and grabbed what they had in stock.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

1 year old 50 Gal Ele Rheem that cost $0. Thanks to my local supply house. I turn it off 6 months/year. Home made solar water heating that cost me nada. I get 140degree water from the sun.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to check on a solar system and then a smaller home-made wood fired brick furnace with heat exchanger for when its cold or periods of no sun for a backup. No elements firing at all. totally off grid besides the pumps and controls. and I might do a solar/battery system for the pumps. i have also considered wiring in low voltage lights throughout my home and have the option for either standard power lights or 12v low voltage. labor would be free for all of it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Your Water Heater ?*

15 YEAR OLD 40 GAL. RHEEM ELECTRIC IN MY APARTMENT,

LAST WEEK HAD THE MAINTENANCE CHANGE OUT THE NIPPLES AND WATER FLEX ON TOP,
BOY IT DID TAKE BOTH OF US AND MY 24" PIPE WRENCH TO REMOVE THOSE OLD NIPPLES, WITH NIPPLE EXTRACTOR HAMMERED INTO THE TOP OF NIPPLES TO KEEP FROM CRUSHING :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing: Those that are not fans of Reem, there sure seems to be allot of Reem water heater user on here.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

OH-OH! 80 gal whirlpool ( ducks for cover) because they were lost leading them for $328 then and I told myself there's only a couple tank manuf. and everyone uses the same elements basicly etc etc---I just wish I hadnt bought it a Lowes now.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

a 7 year old natural gas Bradford White. I put it in after i moved in and the old 30 year old montgomery Ward decided to leak.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

On a serious note, Whirlpool heaters are the worst heaters I have ever come across. I installed 30 Whirlpool heaters in Apts, the owner got a DEAL on them from HD or Lowes. 4 Years later I have pulled out 23 of them.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Just my luck--I bought the worst and will probably have no trouble.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> On a serious note, Whirlpool heaters are the worst heaters I have ever come across. I installed 30 Whirlpool heaters in Apts, the owner got a DEAL on them from HD or Lowes. 4 Years later I have pulled out 23 of them.


 Thank your lucky stars he got a deal!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Just my luck--I bought the worst and will probably have no trouble.


 Wishfull thinking, You might be right....:whistling2:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

job security?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

To be honest I don't know. I have never looked at it. It is in a closet by the washer and have to pull the washer out to see it. It was here when I bought the house. I know that it is a 30 gal propane and I wish it would blow up or something so I can put a larger one in. Then maybe I would use the jaccuzzi more. Hate to replace something that works :laughing::laughing:.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*put an add in the paper*

i'll bet you can find someone to help you out on the blowing up stuff. rheem powervent 2. what they sell at the local supply house. never a problem with any rheem. not true with hardware store brands. breid


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Fitty gal lectric Brad White, 3 weeks old. Only brand for me(personally).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The last place I was in had a 40 gal. Bradford White electric.
The new place has a SuperStor Ultra.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i bought my house 5 years ago and it has a Sears Kenmore powermiser 6, 30gallon in the garage, i so want to put in a tankless NG deal, but the city is not bringing NG to my neighborhood for some time AFAIK.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No batteries needed. Use a 10w to 100w (based on funds) pv panel and an elsid 12v circulator pump. Totally off grid!



TheMaster said:


> I'm going to check on a solar system and then a smaller home-made wood fired brick furnace with heat exchanger for when its cold or periods of no sun for a backup. No elements firing at all. totally off grid besides the pumps and controls. and I might do a solar/battery system for the pumps. i have also considered wiring in low voltage lights throughout my home and have the option for either standard power lights or 12v low voltage. labor would be free for all of it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

American water heater brand 80 gallon solar tank with 240v 4500w upper element for electrical backup. AET 4'x10' collector ran active-direct. Setup is about 2 years old and runs at about a 95% solar fraction the way I have it setup. I have a kwa meter hooked up to it so I know exactly how much energy it has used since it was installed.

Lets see your tankless beat that!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> American water heater brand 80 gallon solar tank with 240v 4500w upper element for electrical backup. AET 4'x10' collector ran active-direct. Setup is about 2 years old and runs at about a 95% solar fraction the way I have it setup. I have a kwa meter hooked up to it so I know exactly how much energy it has used since it was installed.
> 
> Lets see your tankless beat that!


 Solar is going to be the future....especially down here in the south!!!!!! I'm reading as much info as i can get my hands on. Its going to be a goldmine


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Rinnai 85 that's been running strong for about 3 1/2 years.





paul


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

50-gallon Rheem electric. Ten years and still going strong. With our local lime problems, it should have needed cleaning about 7 years ago, but hasn't been touched.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

80 gallon Whirlpool 2004. It came with the house when we bought it.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

100 gal propane Bradford White, built in '92 and works like the day it was brand new.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

1978 rheem 50 gal


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

40 gal nat gas AO smith, 3 years old. That's what the plumbing supply sells that i do most of my business with. I would say about 90% of these I've installed last beyond there warranty. We have great water quality for the most part here in western Mass. which is probably why, cause most of you guys seem to hate AO smith.


----------

